# how often should i feed my tegu pinky mice



## cody.bell (Jul 7, 2010)

my tegu is like 18" long and ive been feeding him a pinky mouse once every 3 days and in the meantime like 7-10 crickets a day let me know if that sounds okay please


----------



## Pikey (Jul 7, 2010)

you should be able to feed him/her fuzzy mice or even hoppers, pinkies are high in fat, but you can do fuzzy or hoppers 2-3 times a week, I'd also offer fish, worms (earth, super, wax, phoenix, silk, horn....) turkey, roaches, beef liver, chicken (gizzards, chunked meat, livers)


----------

